# Low Reel vs,



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

After running into some problems casting my AFAW on it's first fishing trip I decided to practice today on a local football field. I took my HDX, and my AFAW Beach. Using the same slosh20 i fished with i was getting about the same distance. Then for some reason I decided to lower my reel to about 6-8 inches off the bottom, and man that made all the difference. It seemed fo me to feel more natural. I also seemed to get better distance. Can some one expain that? Also how well will the low reel position work during fishing conditions. thanks


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

The one reel that is a problem for grip when high is the slosh, its a good reel but the way the gear housing comes straight down and jams onto your knuckle (can hurt too) IMO prevents your thumb getting a good grip on the spool....now that you trap the spool with your left hand its not a problem.....this is only one advantage you gave yourself by going reel low.

The other advantages are many....I will let some of the tournament casters fill you in on those ones.

Tom.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

your totally right.. i was having problems really getting a grip of the spool... maybe it's my sausage fingers.. LOL


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

I've tried low reel fishing, it feels, I guess the best word is "awkward". I did not give it enough time to see if I could become comfortable with it, mainly because you can't spike fish with it. Across the pond they fish low reel a lot, but I believe they use tripods not spikes.
charlie


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Charlie , pointed out the main problem (spiking) when fishing low reel. Even with a tripod, on a sandy beach with the wind blowin, your sure to get more sand in the reel in low position. If you do hook up with a nice fish you don't have as much leverage in low reel position for playing the fish.

Bottom line low reel has it's advantages on the casting court, but the distance advantage is offset with the other problems when trying to fish low reel.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks SC


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree with what Charlie and Surf Cat say 100% 

There is a method of converting a Fuji type reel seat with a single coaster to make it moveable, what some of the boys do is, cast with it low and then slide the seat high ready for business.

I had a very long discussion with Terry Carroll about the pros and cons of fishing with reel low...he always does and said it give more leverage...what he said made total sense, but at the end of the day I couldnt get used to it either, it felt very kak handed reeling in on the beach with a fish on.

Tom.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

While on the beach, couldn't you cast low reel, then add a reducer for reeling in or fighting a fish. I'm thinking about trying this on a rod this fall. Just wondering how it might work.


Mike


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

myk said:


> While on the beach, couldn't you cast low reel, then add a reducer for reeling in or fighting a fish. I'm thinking about trying this on a rod this fall. Just wondering how it might work.
> 
> 
> Mike



Lots of guys on this side of the pond do just that.

Tom.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

Does that big beach come with a reducer?
I doubt the 6nbait would re $$.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The AFAW USA rods don't normally come with reducers but I can probably get one if you want. 

Tommy


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

Would like to address the question of low reel under fishing conditions.

I think that the second question that has to be asked is -- fixed or revolving spool, spinner or conventional.

The third question is how old are you -- that is, how much shock can your wrist, elbow, and shoulder take when laying into a cast? 

THe fourth question is: Are you laying into it 20 or 30 times as day bait fishing, or laying into 2 or 300 casts a day casting artificials?

There are a wide variety of real conditions that provoke different answers to abstract questions like low or high reel position.

Just let me say this -- if you're 50 years old or so, casting 3-4 oz lures 300 or so times a day with a spinning reel mounted 28 inches or so from the butt on a long rod -- you won't last a long season without developing wrist/elbow/shoulder problems. 
BUT, take that spinning reel and put it in your left hand 10 inches up from the butt, or on a 10" extension (reducer) -- you won't believe the difference -- only you're really bad casts will invoke pain!

THe same is true for fixed spool, but to a lesser degree -- that is, the center of gravity of a fixed spool reel is lower than a spinner, so the twist in the blank on a hard (and somewhat errant) cast transfering down to your wrist, elbow, shoulder is less.

Don't know why all rods marketed in US have high reel position. Just a mindless convention as far as I can see.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was referring to conventional... I'm 30 years old.. IT's never been a problem with my wrist.. IT's more about what feels more natural.. I also to mostly bait fishing on the surf..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

lunartic said:


> Would like to address the question of low reel under fishing conditions.
> 
> THe same is true for fixed spool, but to a lesser degree -- that is, the center of gravity of a fixed spool reel is lower than a spinner, so the twist in the blank on a hard (and somewhat errant) cast transfering down to your wrist, elbow, shoulder is less.


I'm confused??....A fixed spool reel is a spinner....


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry for the term mixup . . .

Should read THe same is true for *revolving* spool, but to a lesser degree -- that is, the center of gravity of a *revolving* spool reel is lower than a spinner, so the twist in the blank on a hard (and somewhat errant) cast transfering down to your wrist, elbow, shoulder is less.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

My primary drum rod is a 13'2" primo syncro . While an easy rod to use on the casting filed it is a handful for me with high reel when fishing . I went with a mid mounted reel , the reel seat is 16" from the butt which is low enough to cast low reelstyle but high enough to fight fish effectively without a reducer . I chose 16" because that is the same measurement on my standup tuna boat rods and allows heavy pressure on the fish while not killing me because of the rod leverage factor


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Conn,

I just couldnt get used to fishing reel down, but reading your method makes sense, that extra few inches higher could make all the difference...not only on the Synchro but most of the Zziplex between 13' and 14'......Sometimes you cant see the tree for the forrest:beer:

Tom.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Do any of you right-handed high reel casters, cast left-handed in the low reel position?


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm right handed casting high reel and low reel pendulum, but when I back cast, I throw left handed. I was taught the back cast by a lefty.


Mike


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

toejam said:


> Do any of you right-handed high reel casters, cast left-handed in the low reel position?


Toejam do you mean still hold the reel spool with Right Hand when casting low ? Every caster I have seen who casting RH high uses the Left Hand to hold the spool when casting low reel .
Mike I back cast lefty and righty , either way I can get over 600' with it , mostly do it lefty as my bad shoulder kills me backcasting righty .


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Connman said:


> Toejam do you mean still hold the reel spool with Right Hand when casting low ? Every caster I have seen who casting RH high uses the Left Hand to hold the spool when casting low reel .
> Mike I back cast lefty and righty , either way I can get over 600' with it , mostly do it lefty as my bad shoulder kills me backcasting righty .


Connman ,,, yea that what I mean,,,,, seems like you wouldn't have to sent another thumb to school ... I am right-handed and I have never cast low reel, so I have no idea what I am talking about ,,,, but I think I could pick a low reel rod up and cast left-handed without much trouble,, but right handed would be a hole nutter bawl game. I have back casted ,,, yall can have it, I will stick with my tornado cast, thank you!


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

That Tornado cast is gonna have you up on charges one of these days give low reel a try, its easy to get the hang of, its safer than the tornado to the onlookers anyways!!:fishing:

Tom.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

RockhopperUK said:


> That Tornado cast is gonna have you up on charges one of these days give low reel a try, its easy to get the hang of, its safer than the tornado to the onlookers anyways!!:fishing:
> 
> Tom.


I can understand using low reel over grass,, but for fishing seems to me to be too much work,,,either you have to attach a reducer or move your reel up... At the rate that I catch fish , i don't have time for such shannagangs.. (smirk) ,,, that cast of mine keeps them rude fishers from setting up right next to me,,, I suppose you don't have any of those types across the pond.


----------

